# Biting her brush



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

My cat has taken to biting and licking her grooming brush.
Is this her claiming it as her territory?
It's like she's trying to bite the brush hairs out.

Curious behavior...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls bite the evil brush, too.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Bertie bites the brush too, although he doesn't mind me brushing him. I think biting the bristles must be a nice feeling or something, cos he doesn't bite the back, so if I turn it over he stops. I figured it was a teething thing...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack is 16, loves to be brushed and will bite the bristles on his brush either before or after a brushing. I always thought it was a teeth cleaning thing or marking thing. he will also brush his face on it if I leave it sitting out.

Pepper doesn't bite hers, but will brush her whiskers on hers. Sherbert would love to rub the bottom of his chin on his, but then he loved having his chin scratched and rubbed. it was one of his sweet spots.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok. Thanks to you all I know I'm not alone lol.
I thought it looked like a teething thing too!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted some pics here of her indulging in the brushes.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

For Miu it's her signal that either she's had enough brushing or that she wasn't in the mood in the first place.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Cats love to bite the brush, that's why groomers recommend having 2 brushes and giving the cat one to bite while using the other, otherwise you don't get the job done.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Interesting. This' my first long haired cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> Cats love to bite the brush, that's why groomers recommend having 2 brushes and giving the cat one to bite while using the other, otherwise you don't get the job done.


Yup...Holly gets one to chew on while I brush/comb her...definitely helps.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Brush biting*



Straysmommy said:


> Cats love to bite the brush, that's why groomers recommend having 2 brushes and giving the cat one to bite while using the other, otherwise you don't get the job done.


AH HA!! So that's the trick! That's a great tip, I will be implementing immediately. LOL


----------

